# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Island Turf Tours- Sweet Deal!!!

## Island Turf Tours

No trip is worth the money spent without a little adventure mixed in. Spend an afternoon away 
Contact Island Turf Tours and Book your round trip transportation from Sangster International Airport to your Negril accommodations.

WhatsApp: (876) 877-6952
Telephone: (876) 797-6602
Email: islandturftours@gmail.com
www.islandturftoursja.com
https://www.facebook.com/IslandTurfTours/

----------

